

Freaky news about your brain may change your mind - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/08/25/nostrils.tone.deaf.lost/index.html

======
apotheon
Since when is the fact people walk in circles when they don't have a reference
point "new research"? I learned that in the Army in '94, and I learned it in
the Boy Scouts in the '80s.

Maybe the research is new, but all it does is corroborate what real-world
evidence already told us decades ago. The author of the article seems to be
sensationalizing the matter, or maybe just such a poor reporter that she
didn't bother to find out what's new about the research.

